# Biting other dogs for attention



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like a situation that probably needs a professional behaviourist, but from my amateur viewpoint - you have two dogs here that are reaching adulthood together (not an easy scenario). Someone needs to be in charge, and that should be the owner - stepping in to prevent bullying behaviour, to distract and divert before fights break out, and to keep the peace in general. By all means use a time out - on the old principle of both parties to the squabble being sent to their rooms. I most certainly would not leave them to fight it out. But I do think that you are describing a potentially dangerous situation, especially if Riley is attacking dogs outside the home. Persuade your neighbour to get good, professional help now, before things escalate into a situation none of you can handle, and a dog or person gets badly hurt.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

First I would take to the dog to a vet to rule out a medical reason behind the behavior change.
If everything is ok healthwise, I would call in a behaviorist (not a trainer).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This may not have anything to do with it, but is Riley neutered? If not - at this age, he may be starting to claim his territory (Cait included) by doing what dogs do without a strong leader. If he IS neutered, then I agree she probably needs to contact a professional behaviorist for guidance.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like a tough situation ): 

I definitely agree that someone needs to step up and be the authority here. Don't allow Riley to hoard like he does, and only give Maire treats/toys/meals when Riley isn't there (put him up in a different room with something to distract him), at least for now. She needs to feel comfortable in her own home, not terrified that she's going to get beat up. 
Health issues also should be taken into consideration (including neuter), so check that out before you call in a behaviorist. If there is nothing wrong, search for professional help to assess the situation. 

Also, I wouldn't even let the fight get to the point where either of them is screaming before you break it up. Is the fight not broken up immediately?? If I see a dog even getting agitated enough to where he MAY bite, I call him away and dissipate the situation. Never ever let them fight without intervening, that's just dangerous. Read their body language and PREVENT fights before they happen. If they fight suddenly, stop it before anyone gets hurt. I would immediately separate them if they fight for a time out in separate rooms.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As Karma mentioned, a sudden change of behaviour could be a sign of a medical issue, particularly thyroid. Once medical problems are ruled out, a behavourist specializing in positive reinforcement (aka NOT Milan style) would be best for this situation.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah he is neutered. He was neutered early actually.

And -usually- the fights are broken up immediatly. 

I'll tell my neighbor what you guys said.


----------

